# Meet Charlie



## Sam Alhadeff (Nov 26, 2019)

I guess I am supposed to introduce myself...my name is Sam and my new kitten's name is Charlie...and he is AWESOME!!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Awww, look at him! He is so cute! Welcome to the cat forum.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, Charlie is AWESOME! Looove his color and pattern....he looks very aristocratic!


----------

